# 580ck 3 point



## 40IRONWORKER (Jan 5, 2012)

I"m looking at a three point hitch to put on a 1971 580ck backhoe. I found one that came off a 1974 580b. Does anyone know if it will fit? The owner said the # on 3pt is 4188790. I cant find this part # listed anywhere on the web. This is a picture of the one im looking at. Thanks happy new year


----------

